# MTF Shirts, Jackets & Sweatshirts-New Logo



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

It is always nice to be recognized when you go to a train event. One of the best ways to identify you as an MTF forum member is to proudly wear a shirt, jacket, or sweatshirt that displays our new logo. 

*So without further fanfare, here is our new MTF Forum logo:*

View attachment 82650


*Here are the current apparel offerings:*

Polo Style Shirt: $ 27.00 plus shipping
Oxford Style Long Sleeve Shirt: $ 33.50 plus shipping
Crew Neck Sweatshirt: $ 26.00 plus shipping
Baseball Style Jacket: $ 71.00 plus shipping

All items will be black, the best color to show off our logo. Sizes above XL carry a $ 2.00 additional fee.

Please e-mail me with your order request.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Brian, is the logo on the jacket small on the breast or large on the back?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

Forrest, the logo goes over the *breast area*, not on the back of the jacket or shirts. It really looks very cool. With the black background, you can't miss it.

Thy should make a hit at the York Meet.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Just in case anybody asks, whats the story or history on the #49, for the number board,
did not want to bother ya this a.m. as , was pretty certain u might be busy with gathering
the post info together!!!!!

Edit: Oh I 'll email you on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe Doug might chime on this


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

It would be interesting to learn the history of engine # 49. It will look good on our apparel.

Get your order in, Terry.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

:appl:That looks GREAT!:appl:


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Brian, i assume the jacket is lightweight...not quite wind breaker?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian, Great looking logo. Email sent on my order. Thanks for doing this. I'll wear it proudly.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great! Does it come in a long size? Asking because some places don't have a long? And thanks for doing this


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Brian, looks fantastic! Sent my order to you by e-mail. Also, any chance of getting pocket 
t-shirts with the logo over the pocket? Thanks for taking on this project.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It is always nice to be recognized when you go to a train event. One of the best ways to identify you as an MTF forum member is to proudly wear a shirt, jacket, or sweatshirt that displays our new logo.
> 
> *So without further fanfare, here is our new MTF Forum logo:*
> 
> ...



Brian,

Very handsome logo. But from you I expected a "YELLOW BONNET".


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Logo looks great. I'll send you a email tommorow.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

TGP said:


> Just in case anybody asks, whats the story or history on the #49, for the number board,
> did not want to bother ya this a.m. as , was pretty certain u might be busy with gathering
> the post info together!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well from what I can find in my library of everything Santa Fe, unfortunately there is no F7 Warbonnet #49.

F7 Passenger units were numbered 37LABC - 47LABC, but there was a #48 A unit only

after those, they went to the 300 series numbers


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great Brian! I'll let you know what I want to order. Just a suggestion; Maybe you could list all the sizes available on this post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

I will try to answer all of your questions.

Forrest, it is a lightweight warm up style jacket. The bands around the waist, wrists, and neck are a black and yellow stripe to match the Sante Fe yellow.

As far as the sizes, I don't think there is a long, but I will check. The sizes range from small up to XXXXL.

And Jim, OH was I tempted to make the logo the Yellow Warbonnet. I figured I would be tarred and fathered though.

Glad you all like the logo and the offerings. 

*If you get your order in right away, you will have them by the York Meet.*


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Brian. Any samples of what the sweat and shirts look like?


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

A little searching revealed...
Santa Fe #49 has been in Texas for many years. Not an original SF locomotive...it was originally a Canadian National unit. It was painted in Santa Fe scheme and placed in the Museum of the American Railroad in Frisco, TX.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

P M sent.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How do the sizes run Brian? I know some run very small, depending on where they come from.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Excellent question GRJ!

"And Jim, OH was I tempted to make the logo the Yellow Warbonnet. I figured I would be tarred and fathered though."

Cab Forward Daylight? I would have gotten one of each article of clothing.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

The logo came out really cool. I'm a T-shirt guy but I might order something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

John, they run from small (unisex) to XLLLL. 

Forrest, Daylight Cab Forward, great idea. I know a certain JK that would be first in line for one of these.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Brian, I think GRJ was asking if a large is really a large or is it closer to medium


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Forrest has it right, I understood what sizes were listed, I just want to know what actual sizes are available!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

OK, John & Forrest, I just got off the phone with the vendor. The shirts and jackets run *VERY* true to size, so a large will be a typically large size. I hope that this answers it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great, that's what I wanted to know.  After several disappointments, I always ask the question.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BTW, they can't really email you, as we don't have an email in the profiles. You can send private messages.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

There is "no" tall size for the jacket.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

If you have not done it yet, please get your orders in to me ASAP if you want to be in the first lot shipped.* I am working with a deadline to get these out in time for the York Meet*.

Thanks for your help. The orders are really flowing in quickly that is a big help to me.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice BRIAN!!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos: For the sweatshirts, will the logo be on the breast too? Will you have them for sale at YORK?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, Laz. Glad you like them.


----------



## cshabino (Jan 8, 2013)

How do we order if we do not have your email?

V|Chuck


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Great, that's what I wanted to know.  After several disappointments, I always ask the question.



When in doubt.... GO BIG!

1. throw in dryer

2. press HIGH

3. press START

oops...too small now


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

*When in doubt.... GO BIG!

1. throw in dryer

2. press HIGH

3. press START

oops...too small now*

That's funny!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there an option to add our name/forum handle on the shirts?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*How do we order if we do not have your email?

V|Chuck 
*


Just use the private message on MTF. Click Brian's profile and look for Private Message.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Right


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

BRIAN, put me down for an XL sweatshirt. I can get it from you when we meet in YORK. Thank you for putting this together, they look great!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

*Is there an option to add our name/forum handle on the shirts?*

Yes, if you would like your name added, the vendor has agreed to do it. It would probably go under the train logo. Let me know Brian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

I will try to add my e-mail address to my member profile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

Laz, I will add your sweatshirt to the order and bring it to the York Meet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, you can probably stick it in the Biography section.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

My e-mail address is available on the* biography section* in my member profile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

I am placing the orders for the second lot in the morning. If you want them by the York Meet, I would suggest contacting me ASAP.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Moved to General Model Train Forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks, John.

If any member would like a shirt or jacket, this would be a good time to get your order in to me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll leave this stuck for a spell, then turn it loose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

First order placed yesterday with our vendor. We doubled their minimum order, and when I called it in, they were surprised and pleased that we have done so well.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> First order placed yesterday with our vendor. We doubled their minimum order, and when I called it in, they were surprised and pleased that we have done so well.


Brian,
This does not surprise me as you are a very special person with a unmatched drive. I could say more, however, I think you understand.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Brian,
This does not surprise me as you are a very special person with a unmatched drive. I could say more, however, I think you understand. 

__________________
God Bless,
"Pappy" *

Pappy - You could not have said that better and you reflect my own belief about my friend Brian. He is a very nice, special and enthusiastic person.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Pappy and Wood, I very much appreciate your comments.

We have some wonderful members that ordered the shirts and jackets. As of today, they have all been paid for promptly and are on schedule for completion early next week. I appreciate everyone's help in making this project a huge success.

Wait till we arrive at the York Meet. The MTF guys and girls will be a stand out. You can't miss that logo, even if you tried.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Would be nice to meet up in Orange Hall to get shirts & jackets before opening.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you shipping them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone who wants their shirt/jacket delivered at the York Meet, I will be happy to arrange this. The Orange Hall before the Meet starts is a great idea. You will save the shipping expense.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Please bring mine. Can't wait to meet you and your wife there plus many others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Bob, consider it done. Elizabeth and I are anxious to meet you as well. We will work out the details where to meet, but the Orange Hall is a good idea. We usually start there first.


----------

